# Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

*Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

Hi, suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet und vielleicht mal ne DVD gucken. Ich kenn mich leider nicht so sehr mit Notebooks aus. Es sollte nicht zu klein sein ( also normale bzw mittlere Grösse) und von einem Markenhersteller sein (Asus, Sony o.ä). Habt ihr da n Tipp für mich?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

meinst du jetzt "so günstig wie es nur geht" oder "schon was gutes, aber nicht zu teuer" ?

zB von sony gibt es gar keine "günstigen"  

zB unter 500€ reicht für dein vorhaben völlig aus: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+extensa+5630z+342g16n+neu+im+shop+
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/samsung+r509+aura+t3200+dinola


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

*Dobblbohst*


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

Ah ja, das ist schonmal gut. Ich meine "schon was gutes, aber nicht zu teuer".  Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

dann schau dir mal die Samsung R610 und E152 an, gibt es in diversen varianten. oder auch sony
Notebooks Sony VAIO VGN-BZ11EN Business Notebook
Notebooks Sony VAIO VGN-NS21S/W 15.4" Design Notebook - Weiß

oder auch ein dell.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

Ne, das ist zu teuer für mich. Bis 500 Euro geht noch, am besten wäre eines was so 350 Euro kostet. Muss auch nicht das neueste sein.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

ach sooo, ich hab das jetzt so aufgefaßt, dass es ruhig besser sein darf aber dabei nicht ZU teuer...

nee, dann würd ich die zuerst geposteten vorschlagen. deutlich billigere sind ggf. zu lahm (nur singlecore), das macht keinen spaß, und/oder schlechter verarbeitet.

etwas preiswerter maximal das hier: ACER Extensa 5630Z-322G16N_VHB

preiswerter  und trotzdem dualcore gibt es an sich nur ein lenovo ohne windows oder was mit linux.


oder du schaust mal bei one.de


----------



## jayson (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

was hälst du denn von einem netbook, wenn du es nur für das internet nutzen willst.. ich habe auch das acer aspire one... ein paar fotos findest du auf meinem sys-profil... ich bin sehr zufrieden und ich kann es überall mit hinnehmen... da nur 10" groß... filme und ältere spiele wie age of empire sind kein problem...

also für internet geht mein tipp klar zum netbook...

achso die kosten liegen bei ca. 350-399€...!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*



> ach sooo, ich hab das jetzt so aufgefaßt, dass es ruhig besser sein darf aber dabei nicht ZU teuer...


Das schon, aber für ein Notebook fürs Internet 800 Euro bezahlen seh ich nicht ein. Da das Notebook nicht viel drauf haben muss sollte es auch günstiger gehen. Das von Samsung gefällt mir gut, grössere Festplatte und n Glare Panel, wodurch die Bildqualität erhöht wird. 

jayson

Das ist zu klein. :/ Der Preis gefällt mir aber gut. 

Optimal wäre n Sonderangebot, bei dem ein Notebook von 700 auf 400 Euro runtergesetzt wurde, weils n Auslaufmodell ist oder so. *g


----------



## jayson (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

na gut wenn dir das zu klein ist.... dann würde ich mal hier gucken und ein günstiges angebot raussuchen... das kannst du ja auch nochmal mit anderen angeboten vergleichen.. aber dort findest du sicher etwas, zumal ja wie gesagt die ansprüche nicht hoch sind...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n... wie gesagt die ansprÃ¼che nicht hoch sind...Notebook von HP 349,00€


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Optimal wäre n Sonderangebot, bei dem ein Notebook von 700 auf 400 Euro runtergesetzt wurde, weils n Auslaufmodell ist oder so. *g


so was gibt's nicht, weil die hersteller früh genug neue modellreihen rausbringen bzw. von sich aus die preise schon anpassen. wenn du einen shop findest, der ein ex-700€ NBook für 400€ anbietet, dann is das auch nicht besser als ein aktuelles 400€-NBook.

und zB das acer oder samsung oben für 450-500€, so was hätte vor nem jahr noch eher 800€ gekostet. 


ich würd wie gesagt mindestens nen dualcore nehmen, die fangen halt zur zeit (wenn es ein markenNBook is) bei 400€ ohne betriebssystem an, zB: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a355416.html 

und mit vista home premium (basic würd ich nicht nehmen) sind halt "meine" ca. die preiswertesten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*



> so was gibt's nicht, weil die hersteller früh genug neue modellreihen rausbringen bzw. von sich aus die preise schon anpassen. wenn du einen shop findest, der ein ex-700€ NBook für 400€ anbietet, dann is das auch nicht besser als ein aktuelles 400€-NBook.


Achso, ok. 



> ich würd wie gesagt mindestens nen dualcore nehmen, die fangen halt zur zeit (wenn es ein markenNBook is) bei 400€ ohne betriebssystem an, zB: Lenovo IBM 3000 N200, Pentium Dual-Core T2390 1.86GHz, 512MB, 120GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.4" (TY2EPGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Jo, also 2x min. 1,8 Ghz, 2 GB RAM, ne 200 GB Festplatte und n Betriebssystem sollte es schon haben. Displaygrösse min. 15 Zoll.



> und mit vista home premium (basic würd ich nicht nehmen) sind halt "meine" ca. die preiswertesten.


Wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch eins von denen werden. Das Samsung gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

der samsung wäre auch qualitativ sicher ne gute wahl. mehr RAM und größere HDs lassen sich ja eh bei allen aktuellen NBooks zur not nachrüsten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

Ist das von Samsung geworden. Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

kannst ja demnächst schreiben, wie es dir so gefällt.


----------



## rebel4life (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

Schau mal beim Gebrauchtwarenhändler nach einem T41. Das bekommst du für ein paar hundert Euro und du hast einen perfekten Begleiter für unterwegs. Alternativ kaufst du dir ein neues aus der SL Serie (T wäre zwar besser, kommt bei deinem Budget aber nicht in Frage...) oder ein günstiges Dell Vostro Laptop.


----------



## gdfan (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ist das von Samsung geworden. Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


Ich habe auch das in einer Nummer größer. ich bin echt zufrieden Super Wahl getroffen. DU kannst ja dann mal berichten ob bei idr auch die Pfeiltasten etwas quietschen. Das ist aber auch der einzige Mangel den ich an meinem Notebook finden kann
Das gibt sich aber nach einer Zeit


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

Ich werde mal meinen Eindruck von dem Notebook hier mitteilen. Es wird wohl Dienstag oder Mittwoch bei mir eintreffen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche günstiges und gutes Notebook nur fürs Internet*

So, also weiss nicht was ich zu diesem Notebook schreiben soll. Es sieht gut aus, ist gut verarbeitet (Pfeiltasten quietschen bei mir nicht) hat ne gute Leistung zum arbeiten und surfen und ältere Spiele laufen mit dem Grafikchip auch (der ist so auf dem Leistungsniveau einer Geforce 2 oder 3, schätz ich mal). Samsung hat n guten Service falls mal etwas mit dem Notebook nicht stimmt. Habs bei Alternate bestellt. Bin zufieden, danke nochmal für die Beratung.

PS es hat auch schon zusammengeklappt einen Sturz von einem 1 Meter hohen Tisch auf den Teppich heil überstanden (fragt nicht, ich habs nicht runtergeschmissen )


----------

